# Student Dependent Application



## Jattism (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,
I am on Student Visa (subclass 573) higher education sector in Australia, my student visa is valid till 23 may 2017. I got married recently, Now i want to apply visa for my wife.
She is in India at present. 
Now the problem is Australian High Commission has stopped taking visa applications under subclass 573. Now should I apply her dependent visa her subclass 500 or is there any way that i can apply her visa under subclass 573.

thanks & regards
Harry


----------

